# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Calcolo aggi su Giornali

## TRE PULCI2

Salve, avrei bisogno di un chiarimento sul calcolo degli aggi relativi ai giornali. Mi sono documentata su diverse riviste, ho trovato che per calcolare l'aggio sui giornali bisogna applicare il 23.11% sul totale venduto. In un paio di articoli c'era pero scritto che questa percentuale corrisponde al 19% defiscalizzato, che significa? Qual'è la percentuale esatta per calcolare l'aggio da registrare in contabilità?  :Confused:  ... Vi ringrazio anticipatamente!!

----------


## Contabile

Va calcolato 23,11&#37;.

----------


## TRE PULCI2

OK... quindi 23,11%, che vuol dire quindi defiscalizzato?

----------


## Legolas

> Va calcolato 23,11%.

  Sinceramento Giuseppe io applico il 22,08%
La percentuale mi è stata comunicata più volte dalla DIS.PE. che è il servizio di trasporto in Friuli. Che ne pensi? Mi è stato riferito che l'aliquota del 23,11% è _"vecchia"_. Altro non mi è stato spiegato ed io l'ho preso per buono.

----------


## TRE PULCI2

Vecchia? L'aliquota del 23.11% io comunque l'ho trovata su un giornale del 2007. Ma ogni anno cambia?

----------


## Vinny Gambini

Prezzo defiscalizzato significa prezzo di copertina decurtato da un'importo che tiene conto del fatto che il prezzo di copertina è comprensivo dell'IVA assolta a monte dall'editore. Le percentuali di defiscalizzazione vengono stabilite negli accordi tra le associazioni di categoria degli editori e dei venditori di giornali e non equivalgono esattamente ai coefficienti che si dovrebbero applicare per scorporare l'IVA dal prezzo di copertina. 
Attualmente la pecentuale di defiscalizzione per i giornali è 98,8% e l'aggio spettante all'edicolante è il 19% del prezzo defiscalizzato. Ti conviene controllare quali sono gli accordi più recenti stipulati tra le associazioni di  editori e edicolanti, perché sono previste anche percentuali diverse di defiscalizzazione e di aggio per altri prodotti editoriali venduti in edicola, tipo quelli con supporti integrativi. 
Per i giornali quotidiani, ad es., se il prezzo di copertina è 1 euro, il prezzo defiscalizzato è 1*98,8% = 0,988; l'aggio spettante all'edicolante è 0,988*19% = 0,18772. Il giornale è quindi addebitato all'edicolante al prezzo di cessione di 1 - 0,18772 = 0,81228. Per cui il ricarico è pari a a 0,18772 / 0,81228 = 23,11%.

----------


## TRE PULCI2

Scusate... ho bisogno ancora del vostro aiuto perche non sono riuscita a sistemare questa questione!!  :Frown:  
Il cliente mi porta dei prospetti rilasciati da chi gli fornisce i giornali, ci sono dei totali di distribuzione giornali e i resi. Quello che devo tenere in considerazione se non sbaglio è il totale Venduto di ogni prospetto. Una volta che ho il totale venduto come calcolo l'aggio? 
Perche con quello che mi avete scritto voi devo sapere i prezzi di vendita e tutto che per me è una cosa impossibile. 
Fino ad ora ioo ho sempre calcolato il 18% sul totale venduto di ogni mese. e quello lo inserivo come aggio giornali. Mi dite se è corretto? :Confused:  Per favoreeee

----------


## marco.M

io mi comporto in questa maniera: rilevo gli estratti conto settimanali come costo...rilevo gli incassi come ricavo....rilevo le rimanenze dei giornali al 31 dicembre (gestione a costi, ricavi e rimanenze). In sede di chiusura verifico che il costo del venduto moltiplicato per il 23,11% mi dia il ricavo dichiarato
spero di comportarmi in maniera corretta anche se parte della dottrina sostiene che non vadano registrate le rimanenze dei giornali in quanto trattasi di contratto estimatorio 
un saluto e buon lavoro

----------

